# cherche TVants version Mac



## bavaroi81 (26 Octobre 2006)

bonsoir tout le monde ,
au fait je suis un accro au foot du coup je regardais la plupart des matchs grace au  logiciel*"TVants"* en passant par le site www.rojadirecta.com.Mis toute cette histoire etait sur Windows .
Maintenant je vous assure que je galere (on va dire je souffre ) de ce manque (le manque des matchs en direct) il faut mnt que je passe par www.FBTZ.com : attendre la fin du match , apres attendre une heure de plus et enfin le telecharger ce qui peut prendre une heure jusqu a 5heures => enfin je regarde le match.

Alors mnt j aimerais bien savoir s'il y a une version de TVants pour Mac ou une alternative 
ET merci d avance


----------



## Maya7 (8 Avril 2008)

Salut je vois que personne n' a repondu a ce post , alors qu'il est importitissime  .

Merci d'avance aux bonne ames de Macg a vot bon coeur messieux dames , il y a des gens qui souffrent . 


 ps: Je refuse d'installer windaube sur ma machine , je ne veux plus rien avoir affaire avec ça .


----------



## twinworld (9 Avril 2008)

J'avais essayé de trouver une solution mac pour les applications du type TVAnts et compagnie. J'avais rien trouvé. Depuis la sortie de Zattoo, je trouve que le problème est résolu, au moins partiellement puisqu'on peut accéder à pas mal de chaînes. Pour celles et ceux qui ne vivent pas dans un pays où il est possible de se connecter au serveur de Zattoo, je renvoie à l'une des discussions de ce forum qui évoque l'une des façons de masquer le proxy
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=204595&page=2&highlight=proxy


----------



## pascalformac (9 Avril 2008)

zattoo est une solution à condition que la chaine en question soit dans le pack local
( ou pas local en passant par un proxy local)

et sinon  se logguer sur le stream ( chaines ou portails divers) en simulant un log local
(via proxy)


----------



## Alexander Riku (9 Avril 2008)

J'ai trouvé un moyen génial d'avoir Sopcast qui a pas mal de chaines étrangères. Faut aller voir sur le forum myp2p.eu dans la section sopcast. Ils expliquent comment faire via crossover par contre.

Moi ca marche nikel et je peux regarder mes matchs de tennis sans problèmes 


Bon, le tennis, passe encore, mais le foot, nan ! Les topics sur le foot, c'est dans "Internet et réseau" !


----------



## truiton (26 Novembre 2008)

http://www.sammo.org/tvantsonmac/


----------

